# Stuck in recovery. Is 100% possible?



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

I just need some reassurance and I'm feeling discouraged with recovery. 
It's been 6 months since my dpdr started and it's been about a month that I've felt somewhat normal. I'd say I'm 95% recovered but I still don't feel right. I worry that to much happened and to many weird thoughts happened that a full recovery and a happy normal life might not be possible after dpdr. I've been living my life as normal as possible and I'm very thankful I'm out of the worst of dpdr but I'm wondering if this weird feeling will completely go away? Life feels just altered after experiencing dpdr and not for the better.


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

I think time is the best healer of this part. Gotta get used to life being normal i guess... Idk


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

To me this sounds like some residual anxiety. Dont fight it, you have made great progress by the sounds of it. It's just a little anxiety, I'm sure it will pass with some more time. Whereas your anxiety before was your symptoms, now it's the illusive 100%.. how would you even define that? I think most people have differing levels of stress and anxiety every day. They probably get very minor moments of dp but don't even realise because they are checking in to check if it's there.. because they don't even know what it is


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you Broken! That probably is my problem. Thank you for your input.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say that recovery from DP/DR is similar to losing weight when you're morbidly obese.

When you're extremely heavy weight, it is easy to drop weight, the weight flies off. Once you get to a more reasonable weight, your weight loss begins to slow down. Some people even reach a plateau that takes time to get over, doesn't mean it never happens though.

I know it is a physical phenomenon and not psychological, but the parallels between our physiology and psychology are plentiful. Give it more time, continue living your life, and most of all don't force it.

I wish you the best in your continued recovery.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

> teh345" data-cid="472753" data-time="1498599078">
> 
> I would say that recovery from DP/DR is similar to losing weight when you're morbidly obese.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That makes sense. Xoxo


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi 
Do you de scribe this feeling your having as something is wrong or not right still ? 
Like theres something but nothing wrong ?

If so i got like that 2 times since this dp started .
I think it means your nearly recovered. 
Im.back into dp again my anxiety panic like feelings are back again on a plys side at least i kmow anxiety is whats causing my dp .

I hope you continue to feel better good luck you will ger there ☺☺☺


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Hi
> Do you de scribe this feeling your having as something is wrong or not right still ?
> Like theres something but nothing wrong ?
> 
> ...


Yes! That's how I feel! Like all those symptoms have gone away but something still feels off and strange. Maybe I have a little dr left. 
Thank you! Dpdr is the worst ????


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi courtneyk 
Do you still have the not right feelings ☺


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Hi courtneyk
> Do you still have the not right feelings ☺


Yeah I do ???? Not as bad and I've had some normal days but I'm still feeling off


----------



## cl1max (Apr 15, 2017)

Court,

Get off the forums for a few weeks and try and fill up your down time


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

cl1max said:


> Court,
> 
> Get off the forums for a few weeks and try and fill up your down time


Yeah I know I need too. I just feel so yucky I hope that I can find people to relate but you are right. I just need to forget about dpdr!


----------

